# Warum belegt Gentoo soviel Platz?

## Proteus

Hi Ihr alle!

Wollte mich mal kurz schlaumachen warum eine Installation mit ein wenig Samba, mod_php, apache und mysql bei Gentoo meine Partition mit 1,5 GB füllt? Sind diese wenigen Programme wirklich so riesig??

Das schöne an Gentoo ist doch gerade das es so so schlank ist und man nichts installieren muss was man nicht braucht - also mach ich wohl was falsch, oder?

Hat jemand Tipps zum entschlacken meines Systems? Hat Gentoo vielleicht irgendwo eine Menge unnötiger tmp-Dateien die ich löschen könnte??

Und BTW: Wie kann ich mir die Grösse eines Verzeichnisses inkl. aller seiner Unterverzeichnisse ansehen??

Greetings,

Proteus

----------

## Elvrit

Hallo,

zu der Installation:

Was hast du denn sonst noch installiert ??

Irgendwelche X Sachen oder Windowmanager ??

zu den Größen der Verzeichnisse:

versuchs mal mit 

du -h /[verzeichnis]

du = diskusage ; das h ist nur die Ausgabe der Größen in MB.

ist die Ausgabe zu lang, dann leite es in eine Textdatei um oder füge ein | less hinzu !

also du -h [verzeichnis] >> textdatei oder

du -h [verzeichnis] | less

bye 

Mike

----------

## mglauche

unter /usr/portage/distfiles/ sind alle bisher installierten pakete gespeichert ... wenn du platz sparen willst und es nicht schlimm/teuer ist, sie ggfs. noch mal zu kopieren kannst du dort alles löschen ...

----------

## Proteus

Ok... mal sehen. Das Distfiles Verzeichnis kann ich löschen - dank Flatrate  :Wink:  Wann genau wird das alles denn wieder runtergeladen? Alles automatisch bei 

```
emerge sync
```

 oder nur die Teile die auch aktualisiert werden können??

Ansinsten hab ich weder X noch einen anderen Fenstermanager drauf, alles schön Konsole pur.

Vielen Dank erstmal!

Besonderen Dank für den Hinweis auf Du -h - genau das was ich brauchte! Ich hab immer gedacht es gäbe noch was verstecktes bei ls...

----------

## Proteus

So, hab jetzt /var/tmp/portage/ und das Distfiles Verzeichnis gelöscht.

Ausserdem noch die Kernel-Sourcen (ich hoffe es stört nicht das ich die crypto-sourcen unmerged habe...).

Immer noch 1,1 GB...

Da muss doch noch mehr zu holen sein, oder?

----------

## Basti_litho

Es gibt natürlich ne Menge solcher Tools, aber ich finde "durep" sehr klein und schön, um mir im klaren darüber zu bleiben wer wieviel Platz braucht:

Erstell dir einfach ein tmp-Verzeichnis, dort legst du den html-output von durep ab.

z.b. 

[programm] [option] [output-verzeichnis] [ziel-verzeichnis]

durep -w /home/heinz/tmp /home

Wenn man es ohne "-w" aufruft macht er nur ein text-output, finde ich aber nicht besonders, in den html dateien kann man dann auch schön navigieren.

Hier noch der Link:

http://www.hibernaculum.net/durep.html

Gruß,

Basti_litho

----------

## ddanier

 *Elvrit wrote:*   

> du -h /[verzeichnis]
> 
> du = diskusage ; das h ist nur die Ausgabe der Größen in MB.
> 
> ist die Ausgabe zu lang, dann leite es in eine Textdatei um oder füge ein | less hinzu !
> ...

 

und wenn du nur das aktuelle verzeichnis willst (ohne anzeige der größen aller unterverzeichnisse) mach ein:

du -h --max-depth=0 /[verzeichnis]

zur option -h:

  -h, --human-readable     Größen in menschenlesbarem Format (z.B. 1K 234M 2G) ausgeben.

--> sind nicht immer MB

----------

## maystorm

 *Basti_litho wrote:*   

> Es gibt natürlich ne Menge solcher Tools, aber ich finde "durep" sehr klein und schön, um mir im klaren darüber zu bleiben wer wieviel Platz braucht:

 

Wow, schickes Tool!

----------

